# Help and advice needed pls :)



## Ruby00 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,

You have probably heard this one before but i need some advice on how i can go and live/work in south africa....

Im a 24yr old girl and not in the 'skilled' job seekers catagory. I have 7yrs administration experiance and also reception and bar work skills. My Boyfriend is south African and living there and ideally we would like to live together there. I find it impossible to get job offers whilst in the UK as they wont accept i dont have a work permit yet but i cant get a work permit without a job offer!!! nightmare. i have spent many months in SA and fallen in love with it, its just the VISA/Work permit thing that is in the way of my dream.

Has anyone been in this situation and resolved it....?? Or is in this situation and has any ideas?? im under no illusion that there will be a quick and simple solution but there must be a way....

Any advice is welcome

Thanks for your time 

Ruby


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Get Married.


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

correct, get married


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

You could go on 3 month tourist visa then extend to 6 months.
After 6 months you will need to leave then return. you will only get away with it for so long. The thing is when you are in country there are ways of getting arround permits issues and red tape. If you are face to face with an employer they are more likly to sponsore a work permit.

|You dont say where you will be stteling but you will find that local imigration agents will have contacts and be able to help.

Or get married as above.


----------



## seekingsouthafrica (Jan 10, 2011)

Ruby, I am in the exact same position but am a resident of the United States. Were you ever able to find a job? If so, any and all information would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

In SA unemployment is very high, in order to work, one has to be skilled or be prepared to do menial jobs for little money.

By getting married to a South African, you may qualify to get into the country, but it does not mean that you will find employment


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all

Please note that you DO NOT need to get married. If you can show that you are in a legitimate relationship with a South African, you can apply for a Life Partner Permit. 

If you have a job offer, one can add a "Work Endorsement" onto the permit. If you wish to run your own business, one can add a "Business Endorsement".

The usual requirments for work and business permits are extensive, however if you have a South African life partner, it is much easier.

The job market is tough, and most employers are put off by the lenghty requirements of normal work permits. However, again, if you are in a legitimate realtionship, the requirements are far less, making you more employable.

Trust this helps.

Regards, 

Joachim


----------

